# Predator calibers



## great white hunter (Apr 3, 2006)

I am in the market for a good caliber to hunt ( Wolves, Coyotes, Lynx,) I have been thinking of maybe a 243 Win but may be over kill


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

A 243 is a nice cal. I really do like it. This year my father picked on up for deer hunting. Though he is using 85 and 100 grain slugs for deer instead of the smaller rounds made for varmints. The deer he got this year was taken by a hollow point, shredded the lungs. So as far as deer go this cal does just fine. If you compare the numbers of the smaller rounds a 243 comes in 2 rounds from Federal and 2 rounds from Winchester that are made for shooting varmints. The 243 has better numbers then the 223 does. Though for the most part they are close the 55 grain Nosler Ballistic tip from Federal has a very fast speed at 3850. Up to 600 fps faster then a 55 grain out of a 223. As far as over kill goes I really don't think it is. I know people that use a 308 to shoot yotes from time to time. Another cal to look at is the 22-250. It can hit some really good numbers from the rounds out there. A 40 grain from federal can reach 4000 fps. Though both a 223 and 22-250 do not have the same amount of impact energy that a 243 does, you really do not need much to take those smaller animals. Now wolves might be another thing. They can get big with some of the animals coming out of Alaska getting to and over 100 pounds. A 243 has a nice range of bullet sizes to take both the smaller game like yotes but still able to take some big game animals. Along with this the 243 has a really nice trajectory with only 6 inches or so of drop at 300 yards (sighted in at 100 yards). Being just a bit flatter shooting then the 223 or the 22-250. Taking a look at the Federal web site you can find the numbers I had listed above.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Isn't the Lynx still a protected animal in both the USA and Canada?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I like the 257 Roberts. Great deer gun, for wolf it would be just right, and for smaller stuff, you can load 75gr bullets and you are in business. A larger gun in this case would not be a hinderance. It won't be shot to the point of over heating the barrel. A 25-06 would also be a good choice. Of the 6 or 7 243's I have had over the years, I just can't seem to "like" them for deer sized game. All animals I hae shot at have died, but I tend to like that extra margin of power for when I don't quite do my part just right. I know a lot of people just love their 243's, but it shure would be a dull life if we all liked the same thing.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

a lot of guys i know hunt wolves with a 30-30 with those .22 cal sabots from remington but a .243 or .223 would be just fine


----------



## TuJays (Oct 30, 2006)

Winchester Model 54 bolt action chambered in .218 Bee.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

SWIFT.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

TuJays, that made me chuckle!! I'd call that caliber a bit light (I've shot quite a few 218's through a 43), and you can't just run out and find a 54 when you want one, especially in that caliber.

GWH, 243 with 85-100gn bullets, preferrably somthing like a Nosler Partition or Barnes TSX to minimize pelt damage and penetrate like you'd need for wolves.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i'f i were you tho i would pick a 223 or 7.62x39 in a rugar mini-14 or 30 or a 44 mag in a rugar deerfield carbine because wolf hunting is not like cyote hunting you need a fast handling carbine like a mini 14 or a m-94 trapper special


----------

